# Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)



## Keep (19. Sep. 2006)

So liebe Forengemeinde...

Nachdem ich euch so gelöchert habe, sind heute Taten gefolgt...

Die Aquamax 8000 Eco ist heute eingetroffen und fördert mir auf 2,5 Meter Höhenunterschied noch mehr als genug Wasser für den Bachlauf mit Wasserfall.  

Die Form des Wasserfalls stand schon länger fest und ist auf dem Bild recht gut zu erkennen! Der kleine Quellteich oben (80*80*20cm) dient als Vogeltränke und wird noch einige Pflanzen beherbergen. Ich denke ich werde morgen einen Pflanzkorb mit einbetonieren...

Wie schon gesagt geht morgen das Betonieren los und für Tipps von euch bin ich natürlich mal wieder dankbar  

Der Bachlauf geht los im Quellteich  --->>> kleine Stromschnelle in den nächsten kleinen "Tümpel" (auch hier bleibt Wasser stehen)  ---->>> Nächster kleine "Tümpel" ---->>> Über gerade Buntsandsteinplatte freier Fall in nächsten noch kleineren Tümpel --->>> Wieder freier Fall bis ganz unten --->>> noch eine kleine Stufe, dann in den Teich


Ich hatte gedacht oben dann mit Grobkies anzufangen, dann das Wasser durch Split, Zeolit und schließlich Lavastein zu schicken in den verschiedenen "Tümpeln"...

ist so etwas Möglich?

Weitere Bilder folgen morgen oder übermorgen nach dem betonieren! 

Vielen Dank auch an meinen Freund Andi oben auf dem Foto. Er unterstützt mich tatkräftig. Ohne ihn hätte ich den 9ßkg schweren Stein am Fuße des Wasserfalls nicht setzen können!

P.s.: Als Quelle dient ein Abwasserrohr, welches mit einem 90 Grad Winkel am ende eine prima Kaskade in den "Himmel" schickt  (ca. 20 cm hoch sprudelt es raus)... In einem Beipass wird das Wasser noch oben an der Quelle durch einen UV Filter (7W) und einen Filter (grob und fein) geschickt. Schließlich wird dieses Wasser auch wieder dem Bachlauf zugegeben.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hi,



> ist so etwas Möglich?



Möglich ist vieles, nur sollte es auch dauerhaft einen/seinen Zweck erfüllen. Dafür sollte das Material logischerweise nicht durch das Wasser in den Teich gespült werden. Ergo: die Wassermenge muss angepasst sein oder werden.
Eine Grobschmutzabscheidung ist dringend zu empfehlen, sonst mußt Du bald wieder das Substrat rausholen und reinigen. 
Zeolith ist ein Material, dass einige Zeit Ionen an sich bindet. Irgendwann ist es gesättigt und müßte regeneriert werden. Ich würde bei vorhandener Grobschmutzabscheidung alles mit Kies (2-8mm, von mir aus auch noch etwas grober) oder Lavabruch machen und die Becken dann ordentlich bepflanzen.
Dafür muß die Bauausführung aber auch stabil genug sein. Die Wurzeln der Pflanzen können ganz schöne Kräfte entwickeln und dadurch die Beckenränder u.U. verformen. Und dann sucht sich das Wasser seinen Weg-wohin auch immer.
Stefan ist das m.W.n. bei seinem bepflanztem Bachlauf vor einiger Zeit schon passiert.....

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir etwas weiter?


----------



## Keep (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Natürlich hilft mir das weiter 

Hier einmal der Wasserfall nach 3 Säcken Zement (120kg)...  

Morgen geht es dann an die Staustufen, die mit Beton ausgekleidet und mit Buntsandsteinen verziert werden... natürlich ist überall eine Folie als Untergrund verbaut.

Zum Einsatz kommen vorher !GUT GEWASCHENE! Buntsandsteine... ansonsten ist Euer Teich ROT!

Gruß René

To be continued...


----------



## jochen (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hallo Rene,

bei deinen Bildern auf der linken Seite sieht es so aus als schaut das Vlies unter der Folie hervor.
Wenn der Zement und das Vlies Kontakt zueinander haben gibts ne Klasse Saugwirkung... 
Die Folie sollte immer ein wenig über das Vlies schauen, ansonsten könntest du dich über jede Menge Wasserverlust ärgern.
Die Folie muß natürlich auch etwas weiter als der Beton oder Zement gehen sonst hast du die gleiche Dochtwirkung mit dem Erdreich.

Ansonsten wirds bestimmt prima...


----------



## Kalle (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hi Keep,

ich hoffe du hast den richtigen Zement verwendet, bzw. einen Zusatz mit eingemischt. 

Dein Zement zieht auch im Winter Wasser. Habe auf deinen Bildern gesehen, daß du stellenweise wenig Zement benutzt hast.

Früher oder später wirds da reißen. Habe bei mir auch viel mit Zement gearbeitet.

Glaubst du daß das Wasser so läuft wie du vorhast ???


----------



## Keep (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hi Jochen und Morphantro!

Vielen Dank für eure positive Kritik 

Das mit dem Flies wusste ich nicht! Ich hätte ihn halt abgeschnitten am Rand und gut... 
Jetzt werde ich darauf achten, dass noch Folie über den Flies übersteht! Und keine Angst, wir haben nicht auf den Flies betoniert... Werden da morgen ganz speziell darauf achten!!!

Der Zement ist frostsicher. Er wurde mir im Baumarkt empfohlen! Er ist ziemlich dick aufgebracht und ich denke nicht, dass es reißen wird (hoffe ich *lach*) 

Ihr bekommt ein Video, wenn er fertig ist... 
Wünscht mir Glück... es sieht jetzt zwar wenig aus, war aber ein ganzer Tag Arbeit! Das Wasser wird hoffentlich so laufen, wie ich es will... Wasserwaage wurde maltretiert *lach*

Gn8


----------



## bonsai (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Moin Rene´
wenn Du Zeolith einsetzen willst, sollte es in den Bereichen geschehen, die mit Pflanzen bestückt werden. Die Wurzelspitzen der  Pflanzen nehmen die gespeicherten Ionen des Zeolith auf, wirken praktisch als Regeneratoren für das Zeolith. Eine Beimischung von bis zu 20% des Pflanzsubstrates ist erfahrungsgemäß ausreichend und erzielt gute Filterergebnisse.

Der Wasserfall wird sicher ein Prachtstück, viel Spaß?? bei der weiteren Fertigstellung und vor allen in der Nutzung!

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Keep (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Das werde ich mit einplanen, Danke  Denkt ihr ich sollte einfach einen Pflanzkorb mit einbetonieren? Habe noch ein paar Nierenförmige hier... 

Was für Pflanzen würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Gruß René

P.S.: Hier noch ein Bild von oben...


----------



## Kalle (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hallo Keep,

ich würde auf so nen häßlichen Pflanzkorb verzichten.

Mauer dir doch was schönes.  

In einem kleinen gemauerten "Trog" wachsen die Pflanzen genauso.

Paar "Durchflutungsschlitze" darfst du aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## Keep (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Tjaaa... die letzten Tage wurde weiter hart gearbeitet, doch leider werde ich wohl vor dem Winter nicht fertig. Eine schlechte Wetterperiode steht an und ich konnte leider noch nicht alle Folie "bedecken". 
Das Grundgerüst des Wasserfalls steht jetzt jedenfalls!

Prinzip: Aquamax ECO 8000 speist Bachlauf und Filterkasten mit UV Lampe über einen regulierbaren Y-Adapter von Oase. Der Höhenunterschied ist 2,40 Meter und ich habe mehr als genug Wasser  

In der obersten Staustufe (an der Quelle) habe ich jetzt Zeolit eingesetzt, mal sehen was es so bringt   Im Frühjahr wird der Bachlauf bepflanzt (oder würdet ihr es jetzt noch machen?)

Das Thema des Bachlaufes ist eigentlich Wildbach. Deswegen hat mein Bekannter und Ich die chaotische Variante der Stein-Anordnung gewählt. Ich denke es sieht sehr gut aus, wenn ich erst einmal mein __ Moos und die Wasserpflanzen angebracht habe  

Was dann noch fehlt ist ein wenig Rhein-Kies! Aber eines nach dem anderen. 

Über Feedback freue ich mich!

Gruß René


----------



## jochen (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hallo Rene,

Von der Gestaltung her gefällts mir gut, besonders wenn ich mir vorstelle wenn die Bepflanzung in das natürliche Umfeld ansiedelt, sehr schön...   

Eine Möglichkeit würde ich aber noch überdenken.
Du könntest dein Y-Stück kurz oberhalb des Wasserspiegels vom unteren Teich einbauen, nicht wie auf deinen Bildern zu sehen an der Bachlaufquelle.
Deinen Filter in Teichnähe anbringen und das Wasser, das über den Filter laufen soll direkt, oder über die letzte Staustufe, nach dem Filterdurchlauf zurück in den Teich leiten.

Damit hättest du den Vorteil das der Bachlauf, wenn gewünscht, nicht immer volle Pulle läuft und der Filter trotzdem immer Durchlauf hat.

Den UVC würde ich weg lassen,sondern einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter an der Bachlaufquelle bauen.

Aber wie schon gesagt das sind meine Gedanken dazu, gelungen von der Gestaltung ist er nach meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Keep (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Freut mich, Danke 

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall noch (nach Wunsch von meiner Mutter und meiner Freundin) die Fugen mit Beton etc. "beschmieren" und sie mit Kieselsteinen verzieren. Dann sieht man nicht mehr so viel Beton. 
Das mit dem Pflanzenfilter oben habe ich vor  Gebt mir mal ein paar Tips!!! Der Pflanzkorb oben ist übrigens nur reingelegt, nicht betoniert! 
Zeolit liegt ja schonmal drin...

Das Becken oben ist ca. 20-25cm tief... soll ich es mit Teicherde und Kies auffüllen?

Gruß René


----------



## jochen (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hallo Rene,

schau mal da, hat mir damals viel geholfen...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2031


----------



## Bettina (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hallo Rene, wir wollen unseren Bachlauf auch erneuern und dafür deine Aufbauvariante benutzen. War das dicht am Ende? Hättest du vielleicht noch ein Bild vom fertiggestellten Bachlauf? Das wäre nett, Gruß aus der Nähe von Bamberg sendet Bettina


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

Hallo Bettina,

*erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. *

Rene ist leider vor gut einem Jahr das letzte Mal bei uns im Forum gewesen. Die Chancen stehen also eher schlecht, das er sich nochmal hier meldet.
So ist es nun mal im www.   

Aber vllt. kannst du ja nochmal an anderer Stelle deinen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Sicherlich wird auch dir dann geholfen.


----------



## ---Torsten--- (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau meines Wasserfalls (dokumentiert)*

schade das keine bilder vom fertigen bachlauf vorhanden sind, ist bestimmt ganz toll geworden


----------

